# Hello from Denmark



## Annbritt (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi all

My name is Annbritt, and I'm from Denmark.
I've been breeding texel and merino cavies for almost 8 years now, but earlier this year, I also lost my heart to the texel mice, so now I have started a small breeding of those, based on some satin texel mice I imported from Poland in May.
I'm not very good at these introductions, so if there's anything you want to know, feel free to ask


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Welcome! 

I've been to Denmark!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Annbritt.
Welcome.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey and welcome to the forum


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome, Annbritt.


----------



## Mary-Anne (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

